# GM Powerglide and VR6



## BmF Tech. (Oct 21, 2004)

curious if anyone has been able to mount a powerglide to a 24V VR6, i'm looking into doing that and have searched around but i couldn't find if anyones tried or not, if they were sucessful and what was involved. Anyhelp like diagrams for the tranny bell housing and input shaft would be appreciated. Also if someone has the diagrams for the 2.8L VR 24V block and crank that would be appreciated.
I really don't want to use the audi tranny, so any help would be great.
Yes i am building a rear wheel drive VW, big turbo. Enough said.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: GM Powerglide and VR6 (BmF Tech.)*

2008cc is going to be using a glide and a 12v VR6 soon.. I think he has it figured out, or at least has a place for the adapter/converter. Hit him up.


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: GM Powerglide and VR6 (BmF Tech.)*

Matrix had a race Rabbit truck in their shop with longitudianally mounted VR6 into a glide and a 9" rear end. So, it seems it can be done.


----------



## bobqzzi (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: GM Powerglide and VR6 (BmF Tech.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BmF Tech.* »_curious if anyone has been able to mount a powerglide to a 24V VR6, i'm looking into doing that and have searched around but i couldn't find if anyones tried or not, if they were sucessful and what was involved. Anyhelp like diagrams for the tranny bell housing and input shaft would be appreciated. Also if someone has the diagrams for the 2.8L VR 24V block and crank that would be appreciated.
I really don't want to use the audi tranny, so any help would be great.
Yes i am building a rear wheel drive VW, big turbo. Enough said. 

Can't help you...but very cool project.


----------



## patatron (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: GM Powerglide and VR6 (art.clemens)*


_Quote, originally posted by *art.clemens* »_Matrix had a race Rabbit truck in their shop with longitudianally mounted VR6 into a glide and a 9" rear end. So, it seems it can be done.

They do, but it is not very fast.


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: GM Powerglide and VR6 (BmF Tech.)*

talk to racecraft fabrication


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: GM Powerglide and VR6 (patatron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patatron* »_
They do, but it is not very fast.
 
Fast or not, I'd like to see some pics...even if it ain't very photogenic.


----------



## patatron (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: GM Powerglide and VR6 (vr6swap)*


----------



## yellerrado (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: GM Powerglide and VR6 (patatron)*

that setup doesnt seem great... looks like all the motor and trans will be sprung weight... im sure itd make it handle really wierd


----------



## patatron (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: GM Powerglide and VR6 (yellerrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellerrado* »_that setup doesnt seem great... looks like all the motor and trans will be sprung weight... im sure itd make it handle really wierd

That is out of a dedicated drag car (Or rabbit pick-up in this case).


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2001)

*Re: GM Powerglide and VR6 (patatron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patatron* »_That is out of a dedicated drag car (Or rabbit pick-up in this case).

http://www.caddellmotorsports.com/drag_racing.htm
It's Caddell's truck(Jerry and Travis) that they built themselves.
They have basically started this past season with a whole new power setup (3.1L w/ TEC3 that we built for them) as well as playing around with other variables. 
They have been doing a good job of continually decreasing ET's. 
HTH some.
Best regards,
Jeremy
PS--Hi Art!


----------



## Mike Ngo (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: GM Powerglide and VR6 ([email protected])*


----------



## patatron (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: GM Powerglide and VR6 ([email protected])*

12.54 ET @ 106mph- That is a lot faster than the last times that I saw on that truck, glad to see the numbers coming down. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

